# youtube-dl



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi. I Hope this is the right forum to ask.
I use youtube-dl to download videos from youtube.
But all are in low quality.
How can i download the video in hight guality?
Some videos are in 1080p


----------



## Beastie (Jun 3, 2010)

Check *youtube-dl -h*.


----------



## pbd (Jun 3, 2010)

```
# youtube-dl --help
..
    -b, --best-quality  download the best quality video possible
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok. Worked with -b. Now the video that i download is not 5mb but 40MB!
Solved


----------

